Ask HN: What would you like to see built within the Fediverse? - max0563
======
Hackbraten
An introduction or FAQ as to what all those terms mean. What is a local
timeline? What is a federated timeline? Why would I want those to be separate?
Which one do I use when I just want to see toots from people I follow? And why
is it that sometimes when I visit some person’s profile page, it says I don’t
follow them even though I do?

As a long-time Twitter user, I find the lack of initial hand-holding utterly
frustrating.

~~~
max0563
I can sympathize with this. I am taking a deep dive down the rabbit hole and I
still don't understand half of what is going on still.

Not sure if this helps but
[https://fediverse.party/](https://fediverse.party/) is making an attempt to
explain some of this.

